# Starkes Camcorderrauschen (Sound)



## Sebastian Thalhammer (26. August 2008)

Hi Leute

Hab ein Hardwareproblem mit ein paar Camcordern (vom Typ Sony, kann ich noch genau herausfinden). Wir verwenden die Kameras zum Aufzeichnen von Fallschirmsprüngen. Doch mittlerweile weisen diese Kameras ein starkes Tonrauschen in ruhiger Umgebung auf. Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich denke, dass eine Verbindung mit dem Anwendungsgebiet besteht. Jedoch ist uns nicht klar, wo der Fehler liegt, denn laut Reparaturfirma kann kein Fehler gefunden werden (auch nicht beim Mikrofon).

Vielleicht habt ihr Ideen, wo das Problem liegt und wie man es beheben bzw. vermeiden kann.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## PC Heini (26. August 2008)

Grüss Dich

Eins gleich zum voraus; Ich bin kein Profi. Ich kann lediglich Vermutungen anstellen.
Gibts bei den Cams ne Möglichkeit, nen Ohrhöhrer anzuschliessen? Damit kannst Du mal den Ton ab Cam testen.
Gibts eine Menuesteuerung für Ton oder Microoptionen?
Ein leichter Windzug reicht in der Regel auch schon aus, um solche Störungen hervorzurufen.
Könnte man ev extern ein anderes Micro anschliessen?
Dies würde ich mal als erstes testen.
Oder treten diese Störungen erst beim übertragen auf den PC auf?
Dann könnte es am Übertragungskabel liegen.


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (27. August 2008)

Hi danke mal für die Tipps.

Also folgendes ist schon versucht worden: 
Externes Mikrofon ist angeschlossen worden jedoch bleibt das Rauschen weiterhin. 

Das mit den Kopfhörern muss ich jedoch noch versuchen. Das Rauschen ist sofort vorhanden, und hängt definitiv nicht mit Übertragungskabeln zusammen, da wir es mit verschiedensten Kameras versucht haben und dort die Ergebnisse bei einigen Kameras (funktionsfähigen) in Ordnung waren.

Wenn leichter Windzug diese Störungen hervorrufen kann, dann könnte dies in der Tat ein Problem sein, da wir, wie bereits erwähnt, die Kameras für Aufnahmen im freien Fall (ca. 200 km/h und mehr) verwenden. 

Wie kann man das eventuell lösen?


----------



## PC Heini (27. August 2008)

Sebastian Thalhammer hat gesagt.:


> Wenn leichter Windzug diese Störungen hervorrufen kann, dann könnte dies in der Tat ein Problem sein, da wir, wie bereits erwähnt, die Kameras für Aufnahmen im freien Fall (ca. 200 km/h und mehr) verwenden.
> 
> Wie kann man das eventuell lösen?



Ja das erklärt einiges. Denk daran, dass der Wind ebenfalls mit 200 Km/h am Micro vorbeizischt. Das gibt Geräusche. Blas mal in ein Micro und hör Dir das an.
Nun, ne Lösung wäre, das Mic stumm zu schalten. Oder braucht Ihr den Ton im freien Fall? Stummschaltung; einfach einen Stecker ohne Kabel in die Buchse, und gut sollte sein.


----------



## darkframe (27. August 2008)

Hi,

notfalls kann man auch später mit einem Audioprogramm das Rauschen entfernen. Das geht z.B. sehr gut mit Adobe Audition, dem man vorher ein Beispiel des Rauschens ohne zusätzlich zu hörende Geräusche wie Sprache usw. übergibt. Dann wird das Rauschen recht zuverlässig entfernt. Sony Sound Forge ist auch sehr gut darin. Bei Freeware-Programmen bietet, glaube ich, Audacity etwas ähnliches.

Bei starken Windgeräuschen, die an- und abschwellen, ist das Ganze allerdings problematisch, da das "Rauschen" dann ungleichmäßig ist. Wenn es bei Dir solche Windgeräusche sind, dann hilft am ehesten, bei der Aufnahme ein externes Mikrophon zu verwenden, über das man einen Windschutz stülpt (diese flauschigen Teile, die man im Fernsehen ab und zu sieht).


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (27. August 2008)

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass der Wind enormes Rauschen verursacht. Das Problem ist jedoch, dass ich starkes Grundrauschen im Ton nun auch bei *normaler* Umgebung (am Boden) habe. Da liegt eben mein Problem, dessen Ursache ich nicht genau lokalisieren kann. Am Boden habe ich dasselbe Problem auch mit einer externen Kamera. Das Problem muss also irgendwo anders liegen, denn laut Reperaturservice ist das Mikrofon in Ordnung.

Die Frage ist nur ob diese Störung durch die höhere Beanspruchung durch den freien Fall (Höhenunterschied, Temperaturunterschied, Luftdruckunterschied, eventuell Luftpartikel die dadurch in die Kamera kommen) kommt.


----------



## PC Heini (28. August 2008)

Nun, da du Dir im klaren bist, dass Wind auch ne Ursache ist, und jetzt das Problem auch am Boden auftritt, würd ich sagen, dass die Cams was abbekommen haben. 
Unter den von Dir genannten Punkte sticht mir besonders die Luftfeuchtigkeit 
( Temperaturunterschied ) ins Auge. Dies ist sehr ungesund für solch empfindlichen Geräte.
Ob nun der Audioteil der Cams hin ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber soviel steht fest, dass es nicht normal ist. Ab zur Reparatur damit.
Schau Dich mal um in Fachgeschäften, ob es nich spezielle Cams für solche Vorhaben gibt.


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (28. August 2008)

jop vermutlich. Schade, dass die Dinger nicht mehr aushalten ;-) 
Spezielle Kameras gibt es meines Wissens nicht und extra Schutzummantelung würde auch nicht funktionieren, da man das Ding ja am Kopf fixiert hat und es etwas lästig ist wenn man eine riesige Box auf der Birne hat ;-)

Ich werde mich mal nach alternativen Händlern umsehen, die eventuell diese Kameras reparieren können. 

Danke Leute


----------



## darkframe (28. August 2008)

Hi,

hmm, wenn in der Werkstatt nichts außergewöhnliches festgestellt wurde, wird die Ursache sehr schwer herauszufinden sein.

Zeichnen die Kameras auf Band auf? Da hat man oft das Problem, dass das Laufgeräusch vom Kameramikrofon mitaufgezeichnet wird, aber das Problem existiert ja offensichtlich auch mit einem externen Mikro.

Ist das Rauschen denn mit der Zeit stärker geworden? Das kann z.B. bei analogen Kameras vorkommen, wenn der Tonkopf verschmutzt ist, wobei wir ja noch nicht wissen, ob Du analog oder digital aufzeichnest.

Ach, noch ein möglicher Punkt: Wenn die Kamera eine automatische Lautstärkeregelung hat, kommt die als Ursache auch in Betracht, gerade in ruhiger Umgebung. Da ja quasi nichts zu hören ist, wird die Eingangsempfindlichkeit dann voll aufgerissen, was später als Rauschen zu hören ist.

Das kann man ganz gut testen, in dem man eine Probeaufnahme in absolut ruhiger Umgebung beginnt und dann z.B. ein Radio sehr langsam lauter stellt. Im Endergebnis würde sich dann - in gewissen Grenzen - die Lautstärke des Rauschens reduzieren, während die Lautstärke des Radios zunächst zunimmt und ab irgendeinem Punkt für einige Zeit in etwa gleich bliebe, weil die Automatik nachregelt, um eine bestimmte Lautstärke zu halten. Wenn's das bei Dir ist, hilft nur manuelle Aussteuerung. Falls das nicht möglich ist, kann man das Geräusch am Ende nur ausfiltern.


----------



## PC Heini (28. August 2008)

Sebastian Thalhammer hat gesagt.:


> jop vermutlich. Schade, dass die Dinger nicht mehr aushalten ;-)
> Spezielle Kameras gibt es meines Wissens nicht und extra Schutzummantelung würde auch nicht funktionieren, da man das Ding ja am Kopf fixiert hat und es etwas lästig ist wenn man eine riesige Box auf der Birne hat ;-)
> 
> Ich werde mich mal nach alternativen Händlern umsehen, die eventuell diese Kameras reparieren können.
> ...



Ich wage mich jetzt mal ganz frech, Dir zu wiedersprechen. Ich hab mal in Google nach 
" Helmkamera für Fallschirmspringer " gesucht. Siehe da. Einige Foren kamen zum vorschein mit entsprechenden Erfahrungsberichten. Habe aber nicht allzuviel davon gelesen, da es mich ja nicht direckt betrifft. Kannst aber auch mal nach Sportkameras für Helme, oder Extremsport Kameras suchen.
Dies wäre noch mein Tipp für Dein / Euer Problem.


----------



## PC Heini (28. August 2008)

Schau auch mal hier; 
http://www.helmkamera-onlineshop.de/?gclid=CNCE67_osJUCFSTMXgodEECYjQ 

Könnte auch noch interessant sein.


----------



## PC Heini (5. September 2008)

Dies hier hätte ich dann auch noch gefunden. Schaus Dir mal an.
http://www.futuretrends.ch/product_...O2---Kleinste-Serienvideokamera-der-Welt.html


----------

